# Best way to fertilize oats and rye???



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 25, 2011)

Guys,

I just planted winter rye, oats and other forage for my goats back on September 14th.  With a little rain here lately, I'm going to bet when I check it tomorrow it will be up pretty good.  My question is, should I fertilize with 10-10-10 or something from the store OR should I try to go the natural route with chicken litter???  

Also, how long should I wait before throwing some fertilizer to it.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang, nobody knows about this?  I'm just curious.  Knowing how suceptible goats can be to worms, I'm reluctant to throw chicken litter out, that's why I was asking?

Hopefully someone has some insight.  We had another wonderful rain here in NC last night and the rye and oats are looking great in the early stages!

Thanks guys, any insight is better than none!

Rancher11


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 29, 2011)

Does it need fertilizing?  Have you done a soil sample?  Oats and rye are commonly grown as a cover crop (and grazed) and is not fertilized at all.  If you're growing it for grain, you can even wait to fertilize until early spring and not lose any yield.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good point there.  It may not even need fertilizing BUT I'm thinking if you did throw some fertilizer out there that it would enhance the yield a little bit.  They will definitely be grazing it over the winter for sure.  Goats make their own organic fertilizer with their poop and pee and there is plenty of that out there so it may not need any fertilizer at all come to think of it.


----------

